
Andrew Chen: "Facebook app users are potentially worth about 1% of what users on your website are worth" - toffer
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2007/06/24/vc-perspectives-on-the-facebook-platform-andrew-chen-mdv-eir/
======
awt
I just don't see how getting users on facebook actually HURTS you. I can see
how it might not help you, but not how it hurts you. ILike has apparently lost
visitors to the main site... I guess that makes sense if there is nothing more
to do on the main site than in the F8 app.

------
richcollins
This article assumes that your Facebook app is designed to bring in
advertising revenue. I think many Facebook apps are designed to acquire users
and direct them to their main site.

~~~
nickb
I don't think that's working very well (so far anyway). Most F8 app sites have
experienced a significant drop in visitors, not a rise (look into iLike). I
think that Andrew is on to something and that you should cultivate the social
net on your own site and not give up so easily. Slow organic growth of your
own property is more desirable than quick widget rise numbers on someone
else's platform. Problem with F8 is that you don't own the relationship with
the customer and you won't be able to monetize that relationship as easily.
I'd give organic growth a try first and if that fails, go with F8... you have
nothing to lose then.

